# Big Dave



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I P.M.'d you some questions but got no reply. I asked if a primo as you call it is a primo synchro. I noticed that on the Euopean sites they talk about a Primo hst, Primo lite,primo phase and all kind of primo this and thats.


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Yes The Primo I refer to is the sycnhro Other rods in the primo family the refered to as the HST, Full Tournament. and Primo Lite. By the way PM returned Big Dave


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you. Sorry for the confusion. I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*BD - Clear out some PM's*

Cannot send you a PM until you clean house...

Sandcrab


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Hst*

Dave, 
are there 2 different HST rods? I have heard of the Dymic HST and the Primo HST. 
Thanks, 
Rob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the dymic is an LT14

frank


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Dymic-1 rod or a series?*

I thought the Bullet was a Dymic also.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

may be don't know allthe models available just know my own


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

The correct name for the HST is the Dymic HST. 
With that being said, the Dymic's and the Primo's can be considered in the same family mainly because of interchangable tips and butt sections. Big Dave


----------

